# Na che razza di donne!



## ignavius (24 Febbraio 2010)

Guardo la televisione, i miei figli accanto a me.
Trasmissioni più o meno idiote, ma in alcuni casi si sopporta, e poi Striscia piace quasi a tutti, le Iene, anche, Zelig magari non tutto, ma si gusta sempre. Atlantide purtroppo è in orario scomodo, e Ulisse c'è quando c'è. Non è qui il problema.

La pubblicità:

Una donna dichiara che a trent'anni (dico trenta, non sessanta) non vuol lasciarsi *condizionare la vita* dalle *perdite urinarie.*
Poco dopo un'altra si chiede se il suo tipo l'ha notata per lo sguardo profondo, i passi agili di danza, ma si dice certa (alleluya) che non sia per le *perdite odorose*!!!!!!!!!
Non passa molto che un'altra, in mezzo alla strada si lamenta ad alta voce di *un bruciore, un prurito intimo* con le amiche che annuiscono comprensive.
Prima ancora una giovane signora esce di casa, ma si accerta di avere con sè il rimedio per la *diarrea*, e poi alcune ragazze dicono di non aver mai avuto esperienza diretta, ma di temere come l'inferno, come primo problema della propria esistenza l'insorgere di macchie per *fuoriuscite di mestruo.* Il tutto collegato da varie pubblicità che non parlano altro che di perdite, odori e sgradevolezze varie.

Ora mi chiedo: ma che cavolo di donne ci sono fuori dal mio piccolo mondo provinciale?
Possibile che solo nel ristretto ambito delle mie sfigatissime frequentazioni non siano mai capitate donne puzzolenti, soggette a percolamenti vari, incontinenti o segnate sul didietro cn una sorta di "lettera scarlatta"?!!!!!!!!

Mia moglie scuote la testa sconsolata, ponendosi gli stessi interrogativi: lei a quasi 50 anni non ha mai sofferto di questi problemi. (si sentirà "diversa", mi chiedo?)
Ultimo ma non ultimo: ma che razza di idea si fanno i ragazzi delle donne, vedendo questo stillicidio di sgradevoli descrizioni dell'essere donna?
I nostri figli maschi, in età adolescente,  come guarderanno a quello strano animale femmina, tanto attraente non si sa ancora perchè, ma del quale si ha l'idea ormai che debba essere una specie di fogna a cielo aperto che solo i moderni mezzi tecnologici tanto pubblicizzati riescono a rendere frequentabili?!!!!

Donne! Ma non vi fa incazzare tutto questo?!


----------



## Anna A (24 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Guardo la televisione, i miei figli accanto a me.
> Trasmissioni più o meno idiote, ma in alcuni casi si sopporta, e poi Striscia piace quasi a tutti, le Iene, anche, Zelig magari non tutto, ma si gusta sempre. Atlantide purtroppo è in orario scomodo, e Ulisse c'è quando c'è. Non è qui il problema.
> 
> La pubblicità:
> ...


sei leggermente misogino o sembra solo a me?:singleeye:


----------



## ignavius (24 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> sei leggermente misogino o sembra solo a me?:singleeye:


Scusa, ma quello che hai evidenziato era una domanda retorica. Io, torno a ripetere, non ho mai avuto esperienza di donne che siano così malmesse, di conseguenza non ho certo una visione negativa dell'essere femminile, anzi, lo apprezzo in molti suoi lati, tra i quali quello di cui qualcuno dissertava tanto entusiasticamente qualche giorno fa: il cunnilingus. Entusiasmo che condivido in pieno proprio non avendo mai dovuto "sopportare" la presenza di donne con "perdite odorose" tanto forti da essere rilevabili al di fuori dell'intimità più stretta.
Cosa c'entra la misogninia?
A te non da' fastidio che a martello la tv, oltre ai soliti tette e culi la cui sovrastante materia cerebrale viene nascosta pur laddove presente, presenti la donna come qualcosa di soggetto di natura a patologie disgustose?


----------



## ignavius (24 Febbraio 2010)

L'espressione "non si sa ancora perchè" era riferita alla prima fase di approccio adolescenziale all'altro sesso: si comincia a provare attrazione, ma si stenta ancora a capirne in pieno le ragioni (e molti arrivano alla vecchiaia con quel dubbio, od almeno con spiegazioni sul fantasioso).


----------



## Lettrice (24 Febbraio 2010)

Mi aspetto una pubblicita' per i pannolini in cui si veda una figona in reggicalze che cambia agilmente i pampers e poi e' fatta.
Mi fanno un filino incazzare.


----------



## Anna A (24 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Scusa, ma quello che hai evidenziato era una domanda retorica. Io, torno a ripetere, non ho mai avuto esperienza di donne che siano così malmesse, di conseguenza non ho certo una visione negativa dell'essere femminile, anzi, lo apprezzo in molti suoi lati, tra i quali quello di cui qualcuno dissertava tanto entusiasticamente qualche giorno fa: il cunnilingus. Entusiasmo che condivido in pieno proprio *non avendo mai dovuto "sopportare" la presenza di donne con "perdite odorose" tanto forti da essere rilevabili al di fuori dell'intimità più stretta.*
> Cosa c'entra la misogninia?
> A te non da' fastidio che a martello la tv, oltre ai soliti tette e culi la cui sovrastante materia cerebrale viene nascosta pur laddove presente, *presenti la donna come qualcosa di soggetto di natura a patologie disgustose*?


 

è come dire a chi ha problemi di incontinenza che è meglio se si fa fuori..
e però tu si che sai.. un professorone che spiega pure ai figli adolescenti come dovrebbe funzionare una donna....... ma per favore..


----------



## ignavius (24 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi aspetto una pubblicita' per i pannolini in cui si veda una figona in reggicalze che cambia agilmente i pampers e poi e' fatta.
> Mi fanno un filino incazzare.


Oh, tu mi hai capito, sembra.
Una pubblicità dovrebbe attrarre il consumatore, ma se io fossi una donna mi incazzerei come una biscia contro chi mi fa passare per una schifezza ambulante.


----------



## ignavius (24 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> è come dire a chi ha problemi di incontinenza che è meglio se si fa fuori..
> e però tu si che sai.. un professorone che spiega pure ai figli adolescenti come dovrebbe funzionare una donna....... ma per favore..


No, un momento.
Un conto è parlare di un prodotto destinato a chi ne ha bisogno, un conto è far passare per un problema comune a tutte le donne quello di essere incontinenti e di puzzare.
Se ci fai caso quegli spot portano a pensare che quel genere di fastidi sia generalizzato. Un adulto sa che non è così, e ne può rimanere anche indifferente, o blamdamente infastidito. Un adolescente, che non sa ancora come funziona la questione, si fa di sicuro un'idea della donna, oltretutto attraverso canali legittimati, ben diversa da come penso una donna gradirebbe essere considerata.
Non faccio assolutamente il professore, non mettermi in bocca parole che non dico. Io e mia moglie coi nostri figli la mettiamo sul ridere, ma non nascondiamo nemmeno il disappunto per il lato irrispettoso che certe cose hanno per le donne.


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> No, un momento.
> Un conto è parlare di un prodotto destinato a chi ne ha bisogno, un conto è far passare per un problema comune a tutte le donne quello di essere incontinenti e di puzzare.
> Se ci fai caso quegli spot portano a pensare che quel genere di fastidi sia generalizzato. Un adulto sa che non è così, e ne può rimanere anche indifferente, o blamdamente infastidito. Un adolescente, che non sa ancora come funziona la questione, si fa di sicuro un'idea della donna, oltretutto attraverso canali legittimati, ben diversa da come penso una donna gradirebbe essere considerata.
> Non faccio assolutamente il professore, non mettermi in bocca parole che non dico. Io e mia moglie coi nostri figli la mettiamo sul ridere, ma non nascondiamo nemmeno il disappunto per il lato irrispettoso che certe cose hanno per le donne.


Ma perchè mai tutte queste preoccupazioni? Secondo me gli adolescenti hanno ben altro a cui pensare :mexican:.


----------



## Anna A (24 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> No, un momento.
> Un conto è parlare di un prodotto destinato a chi ne ha bisogno, un conto è far passare per un problema comune a tutte le donne quello di essere incontinenti e di puzzare.
> Se ci fai caso quegli spot portano a pensare che quel genere di fastidi sia generalizzato. Un adulto sa che non è così, e ne può rimanere anche indifferente, o blamdamente infastidito. Un adolescente, che non sa ancora come funziona la questione, si fa di sicuro un'idea della donna, oltretutto attraverso canali legittimati, ben diversa da come penso una donna gradirebbe essere considerata.
> Non faccio assolutamente il professore, non mettermi in bocca parole che non dico. Io e mia moglie coi nostri figli la mettiamo sul ridere, ma non nascondiamo nemmeno il disappunto per il lato irrispettoso che certe cose hanno per le donne.


 
la buttate sul ridere... però poi fai il finto preoccupato..
bah... dì piuttosto che sei un attimo prevenuto con la donna "moderna" e ti si capisce, vah..


----------



## Lettrice (24 Febbraio 2010)

Ma a parte le pubblicita' su vari assorbenti e "problemi" le mestruazioni non e' che siano un impedimento anche se non uso gli assorbenti di seta e oro con le ali:rotfl:
Di recente mi sono incacchiata per quella della Coca Cola Zero: un ragazzo cerca di rompere con la ragazza e alla prima sorsata, quella fa " Ma certo il mondo e' pieno di donne e' giusto fare esperienze. Ma quando vuoi trombare chiamami"... e appaiono come per magia  strippers e pali per lap dance... Dai!


----------



## Lettrice (24 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> la buttate sul ridere... però poi fai il finto preoccupato..
> bah... dì piuttosto che sei un attimo prevenuto con la donna "moderna" e ti si capisce, vah..


Sinceramente Anna io leggo tutto in quelle pubblicita' tranne che una donna moderna!


----------



## ignavius (24 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> la buttate sul ridere... però poi fai il finto preoccupato..
> bah... dì piuttosto che sei un attimo prevenuto con la donna "moderna" e ti si capisce, vah..


Anna A, ma da dove arrivi? Che cavolo stai dicendo?
Quando si vedono gli spot (intendiamoci: è il grande numero, il tipo di messaggio e la martellante ripetitività che da fastidio), proviamo tutti disappunto (contenuto. Nessuno piange, nessuno grida "a morte il regista")
Scherzare vuol dire che ci scambiamo battute tra noi, ad esemprio quando mia moglie o io stesso ci si fa il bidè e mio figlio entra in bagno a volte può dire "brava, lavati sennò poi, le "perdite odorose" ed i "pruriti intimi".....". Ridiamo tutti pensando alla stupidità del messaggio, perchè ironia non vuol dire solo umorismo da quattro soldi, ma spirito critico.
 Prevenuto con la donna moderna? Vuoi dire che le donne "moderne" sono tutte puzzolenti e percolanti come le presentano certi spot? Allora si, sono prevenuto.
Mi si capisce? E perchè poi?
ti infastidisce così tanto vedere un uomo che si scandalizza di fronte ad un palese insulto alla femminilità?
Dai, piantala di fare la cinica, che qui non serve.


----------



## Iris (24 Febbraio 2010)

Vi siete dimenticati della pubblicità dello yogurt contro la stitichezza.
Incontinenti e stitiche!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Anna A (24 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Anna A, ma da dove arrivi? Che cavolo stai dicendo?
> Quando si vedono gli spot (intendiamoci: è il grande numero, il tipo di messaggio e la martellante ripetitività che da fastidio), proviamo tutti disappunto (contenuto. Nessuno piange, nessuno grida "a morte il regista")
> Scherzare vuol dire che ci scambiamo battute tra noi, *ad esemprio quando mia moglie o io stesso ci si fa il bidè e mio figlio entra in bagno a volte può dire "brava, lavati sennò poi, le "perdite odorose" ed i "pruriti intimi".....". Ridiamo tutti pensando alla stupidità del messaggio, perchè* ironia non vuol dire solo umorismo da quattro soldi, ma spirito critico.
> Prevenuto con la donna moderna? Vuoi dire che le donne "moderne" sono tutte puzzolenti e percolanti come le presentano certi spot? Allora si, sono prevenuto.
> ...


vostro figlio entra in bagno mentre fate le vostre cose e fa battute del genere?
andiamo bene.. :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (24 Febbraio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Vi siete dimenticati della pubblicità dello yogurt contro la stitichezza.
> Incontinenti e stitiche!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl:

Quindi puzziamo, siamo stitiche, incontinenti... tra qualche anno anche la fiatella:rotfl:

Pero' se lo yogurt ti fa venir la diarrea e devi andare al cinema con l'amica non dimenticarti l'imodium:mexican:


----------



## Anna A (24 Febbraio 2010)

*no ma scusate..*

vi risulta ci sia stata una fuga radioattiva in questi gg?


----------



## ignavius (24 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma a parte le pubblicita' su vari assorbenti e "problemi" le mestruazioni non e' che siano un impedimento anche se non uso gli assorbenti di seta e oro con le ali:rotfl:
> Di recente mi sono incacchiata per quella della Coca Cola Zero: un ragazzo cerca di rompere con la ragazza e alla prima sorsata, quella fa " Ma certo il mondo e' pieno di donne e' giusto fare esperienze. Ma quando vuoi trombare chiamami"... e appaiono come per magia appaiono strippers e pali per lap dance... Dai!


Preso uno per uno, certi spot si possono anche accettare con un'alzata di spalle: di registi e pubblicitari di cattivo gusto ne è pieno il mondo. Quello che mi da fastidio è il proliferare e l'invadenza di questo stile. Ogni pausa pubblicitaria è un vai e vieni di descrizioni più o meno truci, quasi sempre a carico del mondo femminile.
Lo spot della Coca Zero non l'ho vista, ma se non sbaglio tu sei in Olanda, quindi..... Pensavo certe pochezze fossero riservate al mercato italiano.


----------



## ignavius (24 Febbraio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Vi siete dimenticati della pubblicità dello yogurt contro la stitichezza.
> Incontinenti e stitiche!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Dimenticavo.
Grazie Iris


----------



## Iris (24 Febbraio 2010)

Ma tutti in Olanda state?


----------



## Lettrice (24 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Preso uno per uno, certi spot si possono anche accettare con un'alzata di spalle: di registi e pubblicitari di cattivo gusto ne è pieno il mondo. Quello che mi da fastidio è il proliferare e l'invadenza di questo stile. Ogni pausa pubblicitaria è un vai e vieni di descrizioni più o meno truci, quasi sempre a carico del mondo femminile.
> Lo spot della Coca Zero non l'ho vista, ma se non sbaglio tu sei in Olanda, quindi..... Pensavo certe pochezze fossero riservate al mercato italiano.


Aspetta arrivano anche per voi! Ne ho vista una l'altro giorno deliziosa: Prostatil ( o qualcosa di simile) per prevenire i problemi alla prostata:rotfl:

Se le pubblicita' rappresento anche solo in percentuale la societa' siamo alla frutta:carneval:


----------



## ignavius (24 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> vostro figlio entra in bagno mentre fate le vostre cose e fa battute del genere?
> andiamo bene.. :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


 Non ci siamo mai nascosti ai figli. Chiudiamo il bagno solo per "la grossa", ma per il resto si gira nudi per casa senza alcun problema. Il sesso tra me e mia moglie è pure "privato", e facciamo attenzione a non farci nemmeno sentire, ma le nudità non sono mai state oggetto di tabù, tra noi.
Ultimamente nostro figlio (13) sta mostrando un certo pudore, e tende a nascondersi un po'. Questo comportamento non viene assolutamente commentato o giudicato ed in alcun modo messo in evidenza: ognuno in famigia è libero di mostrarsi o meno a proprio piacimento.
Da questo costume sono esenti i nonni (per fortuna  )) che non vivono con noi.
Le battute sono sempre riferite a qualcosa di assolutamente non inerente alla persona a cui vengono rivolte, bensì con ironia a certe platealità che evidentemente a te non danno disturbo, mentre ti disturba che in una famiglia ci sia intimità e rispetto.


----------



## Iris (24 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Aspetta arrivano anche per voi! Ne ho vista una l'altro giorno deliziosa: Prostatil ( o qualcosa di simile) per prevenire i problemi alla prostata:rotfl:
> 
> Se le pubblicita' rappresento anche solo in percentuale la societa' siamo alla frutta:carneval:


Beh...per esempioil colesterolo, la glicemia ecc ecc  ce l'hanno solo gl uomin per la pubblicità.


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2010)

*Ignavius*

ho avuto un'illuminazione


----------



## ignavius (24 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> ho avuto un'illuminazione


spegni, che consumi per niente!


----------



## Anna A (24 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sinceramente Anna io leggo tutto in quelle pubblicita' tranne che una donna moderna!


ma proprio tu dovresti sapere che la pubblicità viene fatta su precisi standard e target sociali. chi mai spenderebbe in pubblicità per un prodotto inutile?
e non si tratta di donne "moderne" o no, quanto di far passare il messaggio che anche a 60 anni ci si può sentire come a 30 indossando l'assorbente nucleare.. e non ci vuole mica tanto a capirlo, visto che le donne è da un bel po' che non si mettono scialle e fazzolettone in testa a 40 anni, come succedeva nel passato: ecco cosa intendevo per donna moderna!


----------



## Anna A (24 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Non ci siamo mai nascosti ai figli. Chiudiamo il bagno solo per "la grossa", ma per il resto si gira nudi per casa senza alcun problema. Il sesso tra me e mia moglie è pure "privato", e facciamo attenzione a non farci nemmeno sentire, ma le nudità non sono mai state oggetto di tabù, tra noi.
> Ultimamente nostro figlio (13) sta mostrando un certo pudore, e tende a nascondersi un po'. Questo comportamento non viene assolutamente commentato o giudicato ed in alcun modo messo in evidenza: ognuno in famigia è libero di mostrarsi o meno a proprio piacimento.
> Da questo costume sono esenti i nonni (per fortuna )) che non vivono con noi.
> Le battute sono sempre riferite a qualcosa di assolutamente non inerente alla persona a cui vengono rivolte, bensì con ironia a certe platealità che evidentemente a te non danno disturbo, mentre ti disturba che in una famiglia ci sia intimità e rispetto.


per mio figlio io sono la mamma e non la compagna di campeggio e non per falsi moralismi ma per il rispetto che pretendo e credo di dargli.


----------



## ignavius (24 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Aspetta arrivano anche per voi! Ne ho vista una l'altro giorno deliziosa: Prostatil ( o qualcosa di simile) per prevenire i problemi alla prostata:rotfl:
> 
> Se le pubblicita' rappresento anche solo in percentuale la societa' siamo alla frutta:carneval:


Purtroppo il dilagare di pubblicità rivolte espressamente al pubblico femminile è dovuto al fatto che la donna generalmente è quella che gestisce di più il patrimonio famigliare in termini di "spesa corrente", ma oggi come oggi anche di investimenti ed acquisti di una certa rilevanza.
Resta che il portafogli per le "piccole", ma continue ed irrinunciabili spese ce l'abbiano in mano prevalentemente le donne.
Poi, se si riesce a spaventare pure i maschietti, sempre soldi sono.


----------



## ignavius (24 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma proprio tu dovresti sapere che la pubblicità viene fatta su precisi standard e target sociali. chi mai spenderebbe in pubblicità per un prodotto inutile?
> e non si tratta di donne "moderne" o no, quanto di far passare il messaggio che anche *a 60 anni ci si può sentire come a 30 indossando l'assorbente nucleare*.. e non ci vuole mica tanto a capirlo, visto che le donne è da un bel po' che non si mettono scialle e fazzolettone in testa a 40 anni, come succedeva nel passato: ecco cosa intendevo per donna moderna!


Questo è accettabile, ma non che una donna a 30 debba sentirsi per forza come una di 60!!!!!!


----------



## ignavius (24 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> per mio figlio io sono la mamma e non la compagna di campeggio e non per falsi moralismi ma per il rispetto che pretendo e credo di dargli.


Il tabù per le nudità è un retaggio storico-culturale. Ognuno se lo gestisce come crede.
Il rispetto non c'entra nulla, è ben altra cosa


----------



## Anna A (24 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Questo è accettabile, ma non che una donna a 30 debba sentirsi per forza come una di 60!!!!!!


guarda che sei tu che non hai capito il messaggio della pubblicità..
ma tanto.. ai produttori di salva slip cosa vuoi che importi che lo capisca tu.. a loro importa che lo capiscano le donne che sanno di avere quel problema e, statisticamente parlando, quel target è intorno ai 60/70 anni.
dai, su, passami ringhio..:mrgreen:


----------



## ignavius (24 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> guarda che sei tu che non hai capito il messaggio della pubblicità..
> ma tanto.. ai produttori di salva slip cosa vuoi che importi che lo capisca tu.. a loro importa che lo capiscano le donne che sanno di avere quel problema e, statisticamente parlando, quel target è intorno ai 60/70 anni.
> dai, su, passami ringhio..:mrgreen:


Uffaaaa, che fatica!
Una di quelle pubblicità dice espressamente che "A trent'anni non voglio farmi condizionare dalle perdite urinarie......"
A 30!!!!! Non a 60!!!!

La pubblicità del pannolone per persone incontinenti non la critico affatto, anzi! E' giusto che persone anziane possano avere sollievo dai fastidi dell'età.

Ma che per vendere a tutti i costi prodotti destinati a tutte le fasce d'età si tenti di convincere delle *trentenni* che il primo dei loro problemi è quello degli odori vaginali mi pare inaccettabile!!!!!!


----------



## Amoremio (24 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Quindi puzziamo, siamo stitiche, incontinenti... tra qualche anno anche la fiatella:rotfl:
> 
> Pero' se lo yogurt ti fa venir la diarrea e devi andare al cinema con l'amica non dimenticarti l'imodium:mexican:


e la tipa in tubino nero della pubblicità Geox?


----------



## Lettrice (24 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e la tipa in tubino nero della pubblicità Geox?


E Nicole Kidman che si slaccia il vestito per bersi una Schweppes? Per poi dire maliziosamente "Cosa ti aspettavi"?

Madonna in "mutande" e a gambe larghe per la Luis Vuitton? Forse il top della volgarita':unhappy:


----------



## Lettrice (24 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma proprio tu dovresti sapere che la pubblicità viene fatta su precisi standard e target sociali. chi mai spenderebbe in pubblicità per un prodotto inutile?
> *e non si tratta di donne "moderne" o no, quanto di far passare il messaggio che anche a 60 anni ci si può sentire come a 30 indossando l'assorbente nucleare*.. e non ci vuole mica tanto a capirlo, visto che le donne è da un bel po' che non si mettono scialle e fazzolettone in testa a 40 anni, come succedeva nel passato: ecco cosa intendevo per donna moderna!



Ma guarda quelle della Tena lady sono accettabili. Alla fine e' una nonna che va al parco coi nipotini... per fortuna non l'hanno fatta lanciare col paracadute.

Altre fanno tranquillamente intuire che perso il fazzoletto e lo scialletto niente e' cambiato... in altre ancora la donna viene mostrata come un semplice oggetto sessuale e in questo vedo tutto tranne che modernita'


----------



## Anna A (24 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Ma guarda quelle della Tena lady sono accettabili. Alla fine e' una nonna che va al parco coi nipotini...* per fortuna non l'hanno fatta lanciare col paracadute.
> 
> Altre fanno tranquillamente intuire che perso il fazzoletto e lo scialletto niente e' cambiato... in altre ancora la donna viene mostrata come un semplice oggetto sessuale e in questo vedo tutto tranne che modernita'


 
oddio, lettri... dai per scontato anche tu che una donna a 60 anni debba per forza essere già nonna e che oltre ai nipotini non possa avere una vita sua fatta anche di altro, dopo essersi meritata una più che buona pensione lavorando una vita?
io sono abituata a vedere donne di 70 e oltre che ancora si divertono e girano il mondo. capisci o no su quale target si orientano quelli degli salva slip?


----------



## Lettrice (24 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> oddio, lettri... dai per scontato anche tu che una donna a 60 anni debba per forza essere già nonna e che oltre ai nipotini non possa avere una vita sua fatta anche di altro, dopo essersi meritata una più che buona pensione lavorando una vita?
> io sono abituata a vedere donne di 70 e oltre che ancora si divertono e girano il mondo. capisci o no su quale target si orientano quelli degli salva slip?


Non lo do io per scontato e' la pubblicita' della Tena lady che ho descritto:unhappy:

La nonna va al parco coi nipotini, ceme vedi tolto lo scialletto ancora li siamo!

Non confondere il target con l'alimentazione del desiderio di uno stile di vita diverso  (che poi e' quello che il 90% delle pubblicita' fa)


----------



## Lettrice (24 Febbraio 2010)

Che poi Anna pensaci un attimo... a parita' di preparazione e posizione lo stipendio di una donna e' nettamente inferiore a quello di un uomo! Veniamo penalizzate per la maternita'... ma chi stanno prendendo per il culo queste pubblicita'?


----------



## ignavius (24 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> oddio, lettri... dai per scontato anche tu che una donna a 60 anni debba per forza essere già nonna e che oltre ai nipotini non possa avere una vita sua fatta anche di altro, dopo essersi meritata una più che buona pensione lavorando una vita?
> io sono abituata a vedere donne di 70 e oltre che ancora si divertono e girano il mondo. capisci o no su quale target si orientano quelli degli salva slip?


Ok, non accetti che una donna di una certa età venga illustrata in quella che è la più diffusa delle attività delle sue coetanee (senza che con questo si escluda in alcun modo che altre possono darsi ad attività ben diverse).
.........Però accetti, anzi, sembri quasi rivendicare, che l'immagine femminile in generale, ed a prescindere dall'età venga dipinta come quella di un continuo problema di perdite, odori e bruciori.

Bah!


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> spegni, che consumi per niente!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (24 Febbraio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> oddio, lettri... *dai per scontato anche tu che una donna a 60 anni debba per forza essere già nonna e che oltre ai nipotini non possa avere una vita sua fatta anche di altro, dopo essersi meritata una più che buona pensione lavorando una vita?*
> io sono abituata a vedere donne di 70 e oltre che ancora si divertono e girano il mondo. capisci o no su quale target si orientano quelli degli salva slip?


Però dai, è una delle attività più diffuse ad una certa età... prendersi cura dei nipoti. Insomma, non è così bislacca.
E poi anche quelle che si rivolgono agli uomini fanno pena... dai rasoi da barba alle scommesse sportive :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (24 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Però dai, è una delle attività più diffuse ad una certa età... prendersi cura dei nipoti. Insomma, non è così bislacca.
> E poi anche quelle che si rivolgono agli uomini fanno pena... dai rasoi da barba alle scomemsse sportive :carneval:



Perche' non ti depili il petto sotto la doccia col rasoio elettrico?


----------



## Eliade (24 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Una donna dichiara che a trent'anni (dico trenta, non sessanta) non vuol lasciarsi *condizionare la vita* dalle *perdite urinarie.*
> Poco dopo un'altra si chiede se il suo tipo l'ha notata per lo sguardo profondo, i passi agili di danza, ma si dice certa (alleluya) che non sia per le *perdite odorose*!!!!!!!!!
> Non passa molto che un'altra, in mezzo alla strada si lamenta ad alta voce di *un bruciore, un prurito intimo* con le amiche che annuiscono comprensive.
> Prima ancora una giovane signora esce di casa, ma si accerta di avere con sè il rimedio per la *diarrea*, e poi alcune ragazze dicono di non aver mai avuto esperienza diretta, ma di temere come l'inferno, come primo problema della propria esistenza l'insorgere di macchie per *fuoriuscite di mestruo.* Il tutto collegato da varie pubblicità che non parlano altro che di perdite, odori e sgradevolezze varie.


 Sono spot di assorbenti, salvaslip e medicinali...che cosa ti aspettavi da questi spot? Sono prodotti che servono per curare dei fastidi e/o malattie...mi sembra logico che parlino di determinate cose in modo soft, e non di prati verdi e luna- park. 
Che poi sia una 30 la protagonista, che importanza ha?
Cosa pensano i ragazzi adolescenti? Che al mondo esistono anche donne non perfette, donne che hanno problemi di perdite urinarie anche a 30 anni, così come a 40, 50, 60, donne che non ne hanno, donne che ne hanno altri di problemi.
Ragazzi molto limitati di cervello se non riescono a capire ciò. 

Personalmente non vedo il problema di questi spot, non capisco nemmeno perchè dovrebbero farmi incazzare. Sono spot, pubblicizzano un prodotto, se t'interessa appena lo vedi in un negozio lo prendi, altrimenti no...
Del resto che mi frega?


 A me fanno schifo gli spot della Virgorsol: il pinguino e l'altro...:blank:


----------



## Nobody (24 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' non ti depili il petto sotto la doccia col rasoio elettrico?


certo, e contemporaneamente faccio un paio di scommesse sulle prossime partite, e mi bevo una cassa di birra :mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (24 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> certo, e contemporaneamente faccio un apio di scommesse sulle prossime partite, e mi bevo una cassa di birra :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E a colesterolo come sei messo? Spero che tu usi margarina altrimenti salta il matrimonio... e procurati anche il Prostatil:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (24 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> E a colesterolo come sei messo? Spero che tu usi margarina altrimenti salta il matrimonio... e procurati anche il Prostatil:carneval:


il colesterolo dev'essere sotto zero da quando sto correndo come forrest... per quanto riguarda il prostatil, sono pronto a sfidarti alla gara di pisciate lunghe in viale merello :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (24 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> il colesterolo dev'essere sotto zero da quando sto correndo come forrest... per quanto riguarda il prostatil, *sono pronto a sfidarti alla gara di pisciate lunghe a viale merello*  :carneval:


Non vale parti avantaggiato:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (24 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non vale parti avantaggiato:rotfl:


 non se avessi bisogno del prostatil :rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (24 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> non se avessi bisogno del prostatil :rotfl:


Oddio mi sto pisciando!:rotfl::rotfl:

Per fortuna uso Tena Lady e mi sento piu' sicura landesina:


----------



## Iris (24 Febbraio 2010)

Mai come la crema vaginale che fa dare le unghiate al comodino!!!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (24 Febbraio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Mai come la crema vaginale che fa dare le unghiate al comodino!!!!:rotfl::rotfl:


 questa mi manca... :rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (24 Febbraio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Mai come la crema vaginale che fa dare le unghiate al comodino!!!!:rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (24 Febbraio 2010)

la pubblicità  è una forma di comunicazione che a volte è anche gradevole sia dal punto di vista tecnico: luce-effetti, gingle orecchiabile;
ha tanto lavoro dietro anche dal punto di vista dell'indagine statistica che è chiaro che arriva al target di persone alle quali vuole arrivare


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2010)

Questo pero' non si fa fottere piu  ha imparato la lezione :rotfl:​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r50sKBB7Fys


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2010)

... e questa per me e' stata e restera' una delle piu' belle:up:​


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmZ28NIQPbM


----------



## ignavius (24 Febbraio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Mai come la crema vaginale che fa dare le unghiate al comodino!!!!:rotfl::rotfl:


Manca pure a me!
Descrivi!


----------



## ignavius (24 Febbraio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sono spot di assorbenti, salvaslip e medicinali...che cosa ti aspettavi da questi spot? Sono prodotti che servono per curare dei fastidi e/o malattie...mi sembra logico che parlino di determinate cose in modo soft, e non di prati verdi e luna- park.
> Che poi sia una 30 la protagonista, che importanza ha?
> Cosa pensano i ragazzi adolescenti? Che al mondo esistono anche donne non perfette, donne che hanno problemi di perdite urinarie anche a 30 anni, così come a 40, 50, 60, donne che non ne hanno, donne che ne hanno altri di problemi.
> Ragazzi molto limitati di cervello se non riescono a capire ciò.
> ...


 
I problema non è che che "ci siano donne che",  ma che si faccia intendere che tutte le donne hanno questi problemi. E comunque non si tratta solo di interpretazione da parte dei più giovani, questione che è solo un lato della mia osservazione.
La pubblicità, comunque, raggiunge il suo fine: convince anche le donne, soprattutto le più giovani e che di problemi non ne hanno, che se non usano tiziocaio saranno additate per strada per la puzza che emettono.


----------



## Minerva (24 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> I problema non è che che "ci siano donne che",  ma che si faccia intendere che tutte le donne hanno questi problemi. E comunque non si tratta solo di interpretazione da parte dei più giovani, questione che è solo un lato della mia osservazione.
> La pubblicità, comunque, raggiunge il suo fine: convince anche le donne, soprattutto le più giovani e che di problemi non ne hanno, che se non usano tiziocaio saranno additate per strada per la puzza che emettono.


non credo proprio che *convinca* nessuna...può condizionarne un tot sull'eventuale uso nel caso abbiano effettivamente queste perdite.
ora sei tu che fai sciocche le donne


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2010)

Io tutte ste puzze non le ho mai sentite, ne in quelle di 30-40-50 o 60 ... piuttosto (d'estate specialmente) sento chi non si lava e gli/le puzzano le ascelle  maschi e femmine.


----------



## ignavius (24 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io tutte ste puzze non le ho mai sentite, ne in quelle di 30-40-50 o 60 ... piuttosto (d'estate specialmente) sento chi non si lava e gli/le puzzano le ascelle  maschi e femmine.


Io neppure. Da qui i dubbi.
Ascella Pezzata colpisce sempre! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ignavius (24 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non credo proprio che *convinca* nessuna...può condizionarne un tot sull'eventuale uso nel caso abbiano effettivamente queste perdite.
> ora sei tu che fai sciocche le donne


Faccio "sciocco" il pubblico in generale, ed in questo caso si parla di donne, ma in altri di uomini, ed anche loro non fanno gran bella figura.

La pubblicità convince eccome, tanto che pur costando un'enormità trova centinaia di passaggi giornalieri.


----------



## ignavius (24 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io tutte ste puzze non le ho mai sentite, ne in quelle di 30-40-50 o 60 ... piuttosto (d'estate specialmente) sento chi non si lava e gli/le puzzano le ascelle  maschi e femmine.


Riguardo all'ascella, poi, emblematica quella del tizio (racchio) che si mastica la cicca e per lenire la puzza di ascella si alita nella camicia.
Ottiene così, dopo una profonda usmata ascellare da parte della bondina (figona), l'ambito premio del bacio. Miserevole.

Che dire poi della pubblicità del deodorante per ambienti, dove si lascia intendere che la casalinga in attesa di amiche anzichè fare le pulizie si limita a spruzzare il deodorante, per poi sentirsi pure dire "ma non dovevi disturbarti tanto". Stessa cosa il cartone animato con il..... gallo, credo, che porta nella casa lercia la gattina (strano incrocio)  e pure questa risolve il problema col deodorante. Bah!


----------



## Minerva (24 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Faccio "sciocco" il pubblico in generale, ed in questo caso si parla di donne, ma in altri di uomini, ed anche loro non fanno gran bella figura.
> 
> La pubblicità convince eccome, tanto che pur costando un'enormità trova centinaia di passaggi giornalieri.


 fa il lavoro suo...dà lavoro a molta gente ...sta alla nostra intelligenza , come in tutte le cose , filtrare il buono e il cattivo delle cose


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2010)

Questa poi mi ha fatto venire lo schifo lo yogurt​


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-kGStUtBP0


... oramai si sa che tutta la pubblicita e' improntata sul sesso, sul corpo della donna ... tipo questa:​

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4H6Z--ImO3o



Senza contare autostrade piene di carta igienica :rotfl:​


----------



## ignavius (24 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> fa il lavoro suo...dà lavoro a molta gente ...sta alla nostra intelligenza , come in tutte le cose, filtrare il buono e il cattivo delle cose


Quindi tette e culi e messaggi maschilisti della più varia genìa che passano ogni giorno in tv e nei cinema non dovrebbero essere criticati come invece generalmente avviene: se basta l'intelligenza per non trarne un messaggio negativo della donna!
Io giudicherò la gente troppo stupida, ma è altrettanto sbagliato non rendersi conto di quanto lo sia, soprattutto di fronte ad uno schermo.


----------



## ignavius (24 Febbraio 2010)

.......e lasciare che i furbi se ne approfittino, affrancandoli pure in nome di una dubbia idea di "libertà".


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Febbraio 2010)

A me disturba in generale l'immagine che i media danno della donna. Ma, limitatamente alla pubblicità, quella degli uomini non è migliore.
Se raggiunge il target previsto è segne che o la mentalità è proprio quella o ...la pubblicità a fatto in modo che si estendesse.
Del resto se si fanno pensare che le perdite urinarie siano un problema diffuso anche per delle trentenni e che la cosa più importante sia far in modo che gli altri non se ne accorgano, è chiaro che chi ha avuto un episodio del genere e se ne vergogna penserà di adottare quella soluzione e non si recherà da un ginecologo conoscendo le semplici soluuzioni per recuperare una funzionalità piena e così verranno venduti più pannolini del necessario.
Del resto in una società che invecchia, piuttosto che riconvertire in toto la produzione è meglio adattarla o renderla utile o desiderabile da altri target.
Prossimamente inventeranno ricette favolose a base di ...latte artificiale...


----------



## Minerva (24 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me disturba in generale l'immagine che i media danno della donna. Ma, limitatamente alla pubblicità, quella degli uomini non è migliore.
> Se raggiunge il target previsto è segne che o la mentalità è proprio quella o ...la pubblicità a fatto in modo che si estendesse.
> Del resto se si fanno pensare che le perdite urinarie siano un problema diffuso anche per delle trentenni e che la cosa più importante sia far in modo che gli altri non se ne accorgano, *è chiaro che chi ha avuto un episodio del genere e se ne vergogna penserà di adottare quella soluzione e non si recherà da un ginecologo conoscendo le semplici soluuzioni per recuperare una funzionalità piena e* così verranno venduti più pannolini del necessario.
> Del resto in una società che invecchia, piuttosto che riconvertire in toto la produzione è meglio adattarla o renderla utile o desiderabile da altri target.
> Prossimamente inventeranno ricette favolose a base di ...latte artificiale...


 per me non è chiaro per niente


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me non è chiaro per niente


 Cosa non è chiaro?
Non pensi che ci possano essere donne che di fronte a un inconveniente del genere si vergognano di parlarne con un medico?


----------



## Minerva (24 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa non è chiaro?
> Non pensi che ci possano essere donne che di fronte a un inconveniente del genere si vergognano di parlarne con un medico?


ho evidenziato in neretto cosa non è così ovvio per me...un conto è dire che può succedere, un altro che sia scontato


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho evidenziato in neretto cosa non è così ovvio per me.


Mi esplicito.
Se ci sono donne che hanno avuto perdite urinarie, dovrebbero andare da un medico che spieghi loro cosa fare, a seconda della causa del disturbo e dell'età, dalla semplice ginnastica del pavimento pelvico, all'intervento, alle cure neurologiche. Ma se se ne vergognano e sono titubanti a parlarne anche con un medico (e io credo e la pubblicità crede) potranno pensare che è una cosa normale e comprarsi il pannolino e tenersi il disturbo come un segreto da celare, consolandosi pensando che anche tante trentenni (come dice la pubblicità) lo hanno.


----------



## Minerva (24 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi esplicito.
> *Se ci sono donne che hanno avuto perdite urinarie, dovrebbero andare da un medico che spieghi loro cosa fare, a seconda della causa del disturbo e dell'età, dalla semplice ginnastica del pavimento pelvico, all'intervento, alle cure neurologiche*. Ma se se ne vergognano e sono titubanti a parlarne anche con un medico (e io credo e la pubblicità crede) potranno pensare che è una cosa normale e comprarsi il pannolino e tenersi il disturbo come un segreto da celare, consolandosi pensando che anche tante trentenni (come dice la pubblicità) lo hanno.


 certo.


----------



## ignavius (24 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi esplicito.
> Se ci sono donne che hanno avuto perdite urinarie, dovrebbero andare da un medico che spieghi loro cosa fare, a seconda della causa del disturbo e dell'età, dalla semplice ginnastica del pavimento pelvico, all'intervento, alle cure neurologiche. Ma se se ne vergognano e sono titubanti a parlarne anche con un medico (e io credo e la pubblicità crede) potranno pensare che è una cosa normale e comprarsi il pannolino e tenersi il disturbo come un segreto da celare, consolandosi pensando che anche tante trentenni (come dice la pubblicità) lo hanno.


Giusta analisi.
E' fuori dal mondo che si allontani la gente, per puro commercio, dalla considerazione che un particolare stato non è la normalità, bensì sintomo di un qualcosa, per piccolo ed innocuo che possa essere, ma pur sempre qualcosa di anomalo.
Come gli attacchi di colite, che spesso nascondono veri e propri attacchi di panico, i quali un'origine dovranno pur averla, e che forse sarebbe il caso di controllare.
Comunque la mia prima analisi si soffermava in particolare sull'immagine che stereotipa la donna come qualcuno che al primo posto dei propri problemi ha questioni di rapporto con il proprio corpo che mettono a rischio oltretutto i rapporti con gli altri. E' chiaro che questo "messaggio" non influisce su persone adulte ed equilibrate, ma sicuramente può dar da pensare ad un adolescente(non ci pensa ma inconsciamente tiene conto) e sicuramente influisce sull'immagine di sè di molte giovani e meno giovani donne, più o meno sprovvedute ma, come la nostra cultura impone, comunque già estremamente sensibili alla principio dell'apparire e del "farsi accettare".


----------



## Daniele (24 Febbraio 2010)

pensiamo a quando verrà fuorila pubblicità simile sugli uomini ed i loro presunti timori in pubblicità.
Solo una cosa, avete visto la pubblicità di clazedonia del tizio che deve scegliere cosa mettersi? Allora tutto quello è falso, un uomo non guarda cosa mettersi, tirando fuori tutto! Troppa fatica e troppo poco pratico come metodo! Quella pubblicità dipinge gli uomini come novelle donne, io al mattino so sempre quello che voglio mettermi, il mio vestitino di pelliccia e la clava in mano!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> pensiamo a quando verrà fuorila pubblicità simile sugli uomini ed i loro presunti timori in pubblicità.
> Solo una cosa, avete visto la pubblicità di clazedonia del tizio che deve scegliere cosa mettersi? Allora tutto quello è falso, un uomo non guarda cosa mettersi, tirando fuori tutto! Troppa fatica e troppo poco pratico come metodo! Quella pubblicità dipinge gli uomini come novelle donne, io al mattino so sempre quello che voglio mettermi, il mio vestitino di pelliccia e la clava in mano!!!!


E' una citazione di "American gigolò" e non è rivolto agli uomini, ma alle donne/mogli/compagne che acquistano le calze per i mariti/compagni e intanto sognano ...Richard e quanto meno un uomo un po' curato.
Comunque a quando a uomini che non guardano cosa mettersi parla per te e la buonanima ...ce ne sono con calze sempre in nuance con abito e cravatta da lasciar a bocca aperta.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Febbraio 2010)

*OT*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' una citazione di "American gigolò" e non è rivolto agli uomini, ma alle donne/mogli/compagne che acquistano le calze per i mariti/compagni e intanto sognano ...Richard e quanto meno un uomo un po' curato.
> *Comunque a quando a uomini che non guardano cosa mettersi parla per te e la buonanima ...ce ne sono con calze sempre in nuance con abito e cravatta da lasciar a bocca aperta.*


Ed e' una cosa che io amo!

Ho visto un uomo in metropolitana la settimana scorsa che considero un caso unico da queste parti: aveva un completo grigio, la camicia grigia leggermente piu' chiara del completo e aveva abbinato una cravatta viola e particolare sconvolgente il calzino viola come la cravatta! Tra l'altro aveva la camicia aveva i gemelli... roba fuori dal comune...


----------



## ignavius (24 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ed e' una cosa che io amo!
> 
> Ho visto un uomo in metropolitana la settimana scorsa che considero un caso unico da queste parti: aveva un completo grigio, la camicia grigia leggermente piu' chiara del completo e aveva abbinato una cravatta viola e particolare sconvolgente il calzino viola come la cravatta! Tra l'altro aveva la camicia aveva i gemelli... roba fuori dal comune...


Io se potessi sarei così, nell'intenzione, ma sono totalmente daltonico, e completamente privo di gusto. Sigh!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Febbraio 2010)

Tornando alla pubblicità: solo ultimamente si vedno uomoni che usano il deodorante, per decenni sembrava che sudassero solo le donne o che comunque "l'omo ha da puzzà"... :incazzato:
E, naturalmente, tuttora gli uomini sono "autopulenti" e non necessitano di bidet... :incazzato:


----------



## ignavius (24 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tornando alla pubblicità: solo ultimamente si vedno uomoni che usano il deodorante, per decenni sembrava che sudassero solo le donne o che comunque "l'omo ha da puzzà"... :incazzato:
> E, naturalmente, tuttora *gli uomini sono "autopulenti" e non necessitano di bidet...* :incazzato:


Il brutto è che molti uomini ne sono convinti sul serio!!!


----------



## Minerva (24 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Giusta analisi.
> E' fuori dal mondo che si allontani la gente, per puro commercio, dalla considerazione che un particolare stato non è la normalità, bensì sintomo di un qualcosa, per piccolo ed innocuo che possa essere, ma pur sempre qualcosa di anomalo.
> Come gli attacchi di colite, che spesso nascondono veri e propri attacchi di panico, i quali un'origine dovranno pur averla, e che forse sarebbe il caso di controllare.
> Comunque la mia prima analisi si soffermava in particolare sull'immagine che stereotipa la donna come qualcuno che al primo posto dei propri problemi ha questioni di rapporto con il proprio corpo che mettono a rischio oltretutto i rapporti con gli altri. E' chiaro che questo "messaggio" non influisce su persone adulte ed equilibrate, ma sicuramente può dar da pensare ad un adolescente(non ci pensa ma inconsciamente tiene conto) e sicuramente influisce sull'immagine di sè di molte giovani e meno giovani donne, più o meno sprovvedute ma, come la nostra cultura impone, comunque già estremamente sensibili alla principio dell'apparire e del "farsi accettare".


la pubblicità va letta con una buona dose di ironia e leggerezza ...tra i condizionamenti che subiamo , se fatta bene, può essere tra i più piacevoli


----------



## Lettrice (24 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> la pubblicità va letta con una buona dose di ironia e leggerezza ...tra i condizionamenti che subiamo , se fatta bene, può essere tra i più piacevoli


Alcune pubblicita' sono fenomenali in tv mi piacciono piu' dei programmi... altre lasciano molto a desiderare e tanto su cui riflettere.

Ricito quella di Madonna per Luis Vuitton perche' mi "sconvolge" l'idea di una donna che possa voler comprare quella borsa dopo aver visto quella pubblicita' o peggio si identifichi nel messaggio di quella pubblicita'.
Anche se il target della pubblicita' non sono io.


----------



## Daniele (24 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' una citazione di "American gigolò" e non è rivolto agli uomini, ma alle donne/mogli/compagne che acquistano le calze per i mariti/compagni e intanto sognano ...Richard e quanto meno un uomo un po' curato.
> Comunque a quando a uomini che non guardano cosa mettersi parla per te e la buonanima ...ce ne sono con calze sempre in nuance con abito e cravatta da lasciar a bocca aperta.


Pensa che io sono noto per il mio buon gusto nel vestire, ma con un poco di senso pratico posso usare il cervello che mi è stato donato senza tirare fuori tutto dall'armadio. Il tempo è poco, se lo spendessi a tirare fuori e dentro sarebbe osceno!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Febbraio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Pensa che io sono noto per il mio buon gusto nel vestire, ma con un poco di senso pratico posso usare il cervello che mi è stato donato senza tirare fuori tutto dall'armadio. Il tempo è poco, se lo spendessi a tirare fuori e dentro sarebbe osceno!


 Hai trascurato che ti ho informato che era la citazione di un film.


----------



## ignavius (24 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> *la pubblicità va letta con una buona dose di ironia e leggerezza* ...tra i condizionamenti che subiamo , se fatta bene, può essere tra i più piacevoli


Perfettamente daccordo, ma purtroppo la maggoranza non lo fa. Guarda solo quanta gente, ad una domanda diretta, dice di non guardare e non apprezzare i reality, eppure una volta a casa ci sta incollato.


----------



## ignavius (24 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai trascurato che ti ho informato che era la citazione di un film.


Quella scena non è solo nell'immaginario femminile, ma anche in quello maschile: l'idea di essere talmente sfaccendato e talmente pieno di soldi da potersi permettere di perdere tempo in cose che normalmente non si curerebbe per nulla, e di possedere un fascino che permetta di giocarci come scegliere l'esca andando a pescare, affascina molti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Perfettamente daccordo, ma purtroppo la maggoranza non lo fa. Guarda solo quanta gente, ad una domanda diretta, dice di non guardare e non apprezzare i reality, eppure una volta a casa ci sta incollato.


 Bisogna sempre tenere presente che se una trasmissione ha 6.000.000 di spettatori significa che 54.000.000 non la guardano.
Tu hai citato trasmissioni che non vedo da decenni come Striscia la notizia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Febbraio 2010)

Oh santo cielo ...allora sto con la maggioranza?!!!!!!!!! :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2010)

Che fetenti  siete tutti/e a guardarvi l'isola eh 


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bruja (24 Febbraio 2010)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> Che fetenti  siete tutti/e a guardarvi l'isola eh
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Da quando ti sei messa a fare Pubblicità Regresso? 
Bruja


----------



## ignavius (25 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Oh santo cielo ...allora sto con la maggioranza?!!!!!!!!! :carneval:


La "Materia Oscura": costituisce la maggior parte della massa dell'Universo, ma nessuno l'ha mai vista :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Bisogna sempre tenere presente che se una trasmissione ha 6.000.000 di spettatori significa che 54.000.000 non la guardano.
> *Tu hai citato trasmissioni che non vedo da decenni come Striscia la notizia*.


 :up: ... una delle trasmissioni più sopravvalutate della storia della televisione!
Comunque, io penso che in troppi sottovalutino il potere manipolatorio della pubblicità... si pensa di esserne immuni, e lì già ti sta fregando :carneval: Su questo do pienamente ragione ad ignavius.


----------



## Lettrice (25 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> :up: ... una delle trasmissioni più sopravvalutate della storia della televisione!
> *Comunque, io penso che in troppi sottovalutino il potere manipolatorio della pubblicità*... si pensa di esserne immuni, e lì già ti sta fregando :carneval: Su questo do pienamente ragione ad ignavius.


Lo penso anche io.


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io.


 Sioprattutto le immagini... le parole sono contorno, le immagini vengono "bevute" dal cervello... che fa un'enorme fatica a distiguere immagine reale e virtuale. A livello razionale sappiamo che è solo pubblicità, come sappiamo benissimo che lo zombie di un horror e solo finzione.
A livello inconscio, è tutta un'altra cosa.


----------



## Lettrice (25 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sioprattutto le immagini... le parole sono contorno, le immagini vengono "bevute" dal cervello... che fa un'enorme fatica a distiguere immagine reale e virtuale. A livello razionale sappiamo che è solo pubblicità, come sappiamo benissimo che lo zombie di un horror e solo finzione.
> A livello inconscio, è tutta un'altra cosa.


Avevo letto da qualche parte che un ragazzo denuncio' la Axe (Unilever) perche' passato un anno usando il deodorante non ha rimorchiato:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Avevo letto da qualche parte che un ragazzo denuncio' la Axe (Unilever) perche' passato un anno usando il deodorante non ha rimorchiato:carneval:


 povero pupo... che bastardi, vedi? Promettono le cose e poi non le mantengono... :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (25 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> povero pupo... che bastardi, vedi? Promettono le cose e poi non le mantengono... :carneval:


Non so come sia andata a finire e se sia finita... ma trattandosi di una causa americana potrebbe anche vincere:carneval:

Glielo auguro di cuore:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non so come sia andata a finire e se sia finita... ma trattandosi di una causa americana potrebbe anche vincere:carneval:
> 
> *Glielo auguro di cuore*:rotfl:


 Così diventerà ricco, e quello in genere funziona meglio dei deodoranti :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (25 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Così diventerà ricco, e quello in genere funziona meglio dei deodoranti :carneval:


Il soldo non puzza mai:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il soldo non puzza mai:carneval:


 ... come disse Vespasiano quando inventò i cessi pubblici a pagamento :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (25 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... come disse Vespasiano quando inventò i cessi pubblici a pagamento :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:


 Ma è vero... "pecunia non olet" lo inventò lui :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Febbraio 2010)

A questo proposito ri-consiglio questo libro che non solo è di piacevolissima lettura, ma fa anche comprendere le tecniche efficaci che vengono anche usate per fabbricare il consenso politico.
http://www.ilgiardinodeilibri.it/libri/__le_armi_della_persuasione.php


----------

